# Gif resizing program?



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

anyone know of a Gif resiszing program i can downloed to resize this gif so it would work in my avvy? or if anyone could resize it for me?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

The gif should be good it is only 119kb the max is 120.

This one is 114kb:








Oh and I used gif movie gear to resize, works great.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahh, Kate. Giving Canadian girls hope.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Ahh, Kate. Giving Canadian girls hope.


that girl has a name?

EDIT: ah avvy still doesnt appear to be moving


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn, alright try this one:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Eric, these might be my favorite so far....


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

its working now  thanx yorT,
lol yeah corn i was gunna use that one but didnt think it would be allowed


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

another annoying boobshot i have to see on here....but nooo i put a half naked man on here and someone went and changed it....double standards lol


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Steph you'd probably be better with that kind of avatar at a Hello Kitty forum.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i tried at least


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> another annoying boobshot i have to see on here....but nooo i put a half naked man on here and someone went and changed it....double standards lol


there is a half naked man in my avatar, but its ok cos he is a fighter


----------

